# Carrying extra leader material on the water



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't buy tapered leaders. I just make my own using various sizes of mono and flouro. I want to travel as light as possible on the water so I've been trying to come up with a good way to just carry a little extra leader material instead of bringing 5 or 6 whole spools of line with me every time I go out. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to store short lengths of line in my tackle bag in some sort of organized fasion?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I usually carry an extra leader rolled up and then a small spool of 6 lb test stren mono to use as tippet material.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I carry sizes 20,15,12,10,8,6,4 and 3 on old little mason leader spools....I just taped over the label and marked them with the diameter and test pound and Maximum Ultragreen leader material....there real small...2" wide and 1/4 inch deep and 3/4" wide...very convienent and they come with the plastic retainer clips...I have 25 still laying around for spares and they all fit real nicely in my vest in all 8 small pockets....before I did this I use to take small baggies and mark them with masking tape and a magic marker and tape over it with regular tape so if I did get wet the writing wouldn't smear....and put in them 5 yards of leader material...and when it got small just refilled em.......I also carried 3 pre-made leaders so if I got tangled to the point of retying the leader to the fly line I would have extra's on hand...also carry 4 toothpicks to make neat nail knots......


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BassAddict83 said:


> I don't buy tapered leaders. I just make my own using various sizes of mono and flouro. I want to travel as light as possible on the water so I've been trying to come up with a good way to just carry a little extra leader material instead of bringing 5 or 6 whole spools of line with me every time I go out. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to store short lengths of line in my tackle bag in some sort of organized fasion?


you can just cut your section of leaders at home then roll them up and store them in the small ziplock snack bags then label them then stuff them in your bag ..i just carry a couple 100 yrd spools 1 mono and the other floro


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I just buy a little tippet spool of 2X or 3X and bring it with me. For warm water, you don't really need much variety, and it takes up minimal space.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I carry a couple different types of leaders in small zip bags. I normally mark the bags with a sharpie or laundry marker so I can tell what size, length, leader the bag contains. {Of course by the time I need the leader the markings are always illegible}


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are tying your own, I would just tie up maybe 2-3 extras and carry them instead of spools at all. If you're using the lighter material as your tippet, obviously you'll need to carry that, but if you tuck a few extra backup leaders in your pack you should be good to go. In all the years I have fly fished, I have never needed to replace more than one leader while on the water. I've never needed a 3rd leader in a single day, but I carry extras just in case!


----------

